# First Humidor



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

Alright first off I'd like to say that I'm very new to the cigar scene, just recently started smoking them on a regular basis and have decided to purchase my first humidor. That being said, I want to purchase the humidor that's right for me and not have to replace it in the very near future. So I'm sure this question has been asked a million times but I need some help on what humidor to purchase that best suites me. I am on a smaller budget, wouldn't really like to spend more than $60, $75 would be the absolute max for me. So basically I've been looking at a bunch of 50 - 100 capacity humidors online, but I'm very skiddish on buying things I know so little about. I would like the humidor to have the hygrometer visible without having to open the lid, so I do not let any of the humidity out(don't know if this is a big deal or not but it would just make sense to me that the less you open the lid, the better the stability of the humidity would be). The humidors that have caught my eye are the Orleans Bally, Bally II and the Prestige Berkeley. These all seem to fall in my budget online, but I question the quality of these. Any help on this would be appreciated, open to all other suggestions as well.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

> ...not have to replace it in the very near future...


heh, famous last words... 

Any of those will be fine - at that price range you can get a lot of different models...just have to find something that suits your personal taste.

Just FYI - analog hygro's that come in these cheap humi's are very innacurate. You're still way better off spending a few bucks on something digital and a kit for a few bucks that you can use to make sure that it's showing the proper RH. Honestly, your best bet is to grab some kitty litter, stick it one of those mesh socks you can get at the pet store/fish aisle and that will keep your humi in line. Read Herf's 'how to season a humi' sticky on the main page for this particular forum to get an idea on how to season it properly before you load it up with stoges.

I use 3 of these in my wineador - Amazon.com: Quality Importers HygroSet II Round Digital Hygrometer for Humidors: Home & Kitchen

Read the directions carefully on how to properly adjust them. Many people don't push the reset button on them when they recalibrate and they wonder why they never work properly.

Then get a Boveda pack to calibrate it properly - Boveda One-Step Calibration Kit: Amazon.com: Home & Kitchen

I would strongly recommend NOT using the spongy foam crap that comes with most humi's. Go with the kitty litter (cheap) or get some Heartfelt beads (a little more but you can pick a few different RH's if you don't want to keep your stoges at 70%...I keep mine at 65% for example).

That should be enough to get your started. Your main concerns on the humi's should be if they seal well and you want ones with lips on the lid for example for a nice airtight seal. I prefer smaller humis with NO opening for an analog hygro since I wouldn't use it anyway...and the hole provides another place for potential RH problems. That's just my .02.

Anyway, good luck - post pics with what you end up with!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Ken offers some good advice. Read all you can absorb about humidors and cigar storage in general.

If I could do it over, I would save all the money I have spent on the less expensive wood boxes I have bought. Since you are new to the hobby, do yourself a favor and spend your money smoking cigars, not buying wood humidors that may work, or not. I have at least five that have been donated for use to store crayons or other crap not cigar related.

Read up on tupperdors, they are almost maintenance free and very cost effective. If, after you have smoked a bunch of cigars, you decide you can not live without a fancy wood box to store your cigars, you will have a bit more of an idea what works.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Well so many perfer coolers but for me a 50 count is what I like.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies so far, I will definitely look into getting some beads. Now as for the hygrometers, are all digitals going to be better than the analogs? The berkeley model is available with a digital hygrometer for a few extra bucks. So my question is basically is it worth it to bump to the digital or buy the analog and then purchase a separate digital one?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Dont get an analog. They are horrible for the most part.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Bead and digital hygrometer are the way to go. I have a digital Xikar that is calibrated with 1 push of a button. It was lilke $20 and has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

So after much deliberation I decided to go with the Orleans Bally and ordered a HygroSet II digital hygrometer to go with it rather than the Berkeley with the built in. Mainly due to price, was able to get the Bally + Hygroset II for roughly $15 cheaper. Still looking into getting some beads or gels, was at a local cigar shop today and saw they had a jar of some gel stuff for like $5 so i'm not sure what I'll do yet.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

The gel behaves the same as the spongy stuff. It only evaporates moisture. Beads, on the other hand, also absorb extra moisture from the surrounding air, which better helps regulate the temperature.

That $5 jar of gel isn't that great of an idea; you can get a bag of kitty litter for about $8, and have much better humidity control.


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

These are all great pieces of advice! I would agree on the tupperdor or maybe even a coolidor because in about a month or two.....you'll be out of room! :smile:


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't bother with the gel. You ideally want something that can both absorb and release humidity to maintain the level properly.
Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Cigar, Hygrometers and Cigar Accessoriesstore
ExquisiCat® Crystals Fragrance Free Cat Litter - Cat - Sale - PetSmart

Here is a thread for you which talks about the kitty litter.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah, go scentless kitty litter before the gel for the reasons stated above...it's cheaper, easier and will absorb as well as release moisture. You need both for proper RH. 

Congrats on the purchase. You'll have it full in no time and your next round of posts will be inquiring about a coolidor or wineador build.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

choinga said:


> yeah, go scentless kitty litter before the gel for the reasons stated above...it's cheaper, easier and will absorb as well as release moisture. You need both for proper RH.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase. You'll have it full in no time and your next round of posts will be inquiring about a coolidor or wineador build.


+1 on this, kitty litter is the way to go!


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

I started out with a 50 count humi. Filled that up and got a 250 count thinking that's plenty.. I wish from the get-go I would have just bought a 150QT cooler instead. I use Exquisicat non scented KL as well.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

I will be ordering some heartfelt beads, but I am unsure on what size of tube and humidity(65 or 70). Since the Bally's dimensions are 13.5" W x 10" D x 6.5" H, will the smaller tube (540ci) work in my application or will I need to bump to the next size up (1080ci)? Also since I live in an area that is very dry in the winder and pretty much that way the entire year, should I be going after the 65 or 70%ers?


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Most guys here recommend the 65% beads. I'd go with the larger tube, it wont hurt and will help compensate for a less than stellar seal on your box. Make sure you check out this thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html and properly season your humidor before you use it. Good luck...


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the help and info guys. I have the Bally, HygroSet II, Boveda 1-step calibration, and a large tube of 65% heartfelts coming. They should all be here sometime next week, can't wait to get it all put together and seasoned.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's to wishing you well on what is probably only the first of many humidors to come!

The slope is steep and there are many cigars to come your way.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Flapjack23 said:


> Most guys here recommend the 65% beads. I'd go with the larger tube, it wont hurt and will help compensate for a less than stellar seal on your box. Make sure you check out this thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html and properly season your humidor before you use it. Good luck...


+1 on reading Don's foolproof seasoning instructions! Cobb, if you follow them you will be up and running very quickly! Also make sure to really do the first part that deals with checking the seal. If you find problems with the seal, you'll want to make sure the vendor takes it back and gets you a humi with a proper seal!

I didn't see anyone else discuss this that's why I bring it up. You don't want to waste 3 days to 2 weeks trying to season a humi without a good seal, it'll drive you nuts. Better off checking the seal and sending it back and let them send you another. Not trying to jinx you, just prepare you. Most of these humis are fine as far as that goes, but they are imported from China mostly and, well, QC can be questionable. Whoosh test, paper strip test, guess you can't do the flashlight test with a glasstop, but be sure to do the "tap/rattle" test.

Good luck and have fun, and when you are up and running in record time, be sure and hit herf-n-turf with a RG bump! :smile:


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

dav0 said:


> +1 on reading Don's foolproof seasoning instructions! Cobb, if you follow them you will be up and running very quickly! Also make sure to really do the first part that deals with checking the seal. If you find problems with the seal, you'll want to make sure the vendor takes it back and gets you a humi with a proper seal!
> 
> I didn't see anyone else discuss this that's why I bring it up. You don't want to waste 3 days to 2 weeks trying to season a humi without a good seal, it'll drive you nuts. Better off checking the seal and sending it back and let them send you another. Not trying to jinx you, just prepare you. Most of these humis are fine as far as that goes, but they are imported from China mostly and, well, QC can be questionable. Whoosh test, paper strip test, guess you can't do the flashlight test with a glasstop, but be sure to do the "tap/rattle" test.
> 
> Good luck and have fun, and when you are up and running in record time, be sure and hit herf-n-turf with a RG bump! :smile:


Sounds good, I'll do those couple tests to make sure it's a good seal and I'll be sure to give hef some RG. Now I just gotta buy a decent cutter, I have a cheapo guillotine with a v-cutter as well but its not the greatest. I do prefer the guillotine type cut over the V, however I haven't tried th punch style yet. Been looking at xikar cutters mainly, looks like I can get a plain one for around $30 and the others with designs for $20-$30 more, lol trying to decide if the design is worth the extra money.


----------



## Sublime13 (Mar 11, 2012)

choinga said:


> Read the directions carefully on how to properly adjust them. Many people don't push the reset button on them when they recalibrate and they wonder why they never work properly.


Hope someone sees this...Just got the hygroset ll digital, I have a calibrating kit, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to reset it. It's running 10% points over the targeted rate; I think because I used the knob (that barely works) too much when I first took it. So now I want to reset it and start it over, can't figure it out? I even took the battery out...still running really high.

I see three buttons - The red one up top to switch betwen Celsius and Fahrenheit, the crappy knob and the set button on the left side that locks in your adjustment. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

Well before we begin, since I only have 8 posts this forum will not allow me to post "links" which in turn doesn't allow me to post pictures that I was going to use to show everything. Don't really understand this rule but and what it prevents, and actually really angers.

Received my Bally today, pics and comments below. (not anymore...)

#1 - Generic pic of the new humi


#2 - Here's the picture where I have a few questions. This is my calibrated hygrometer, which I took out of the calibration packet this morning and when I placed it in the humi, it read 39%. It is now reading 56% and has been in the humi for just a little over an hour and seems to be holding around there after steadily rising to this RH%. SOooo my question is, do I just stick in my 65% heartfelt tube(w/o water) and let it sit overnight and see what it reads in the morning? Or let it sit w/o the beads until morning and then add them in there then? I know the herf thread showed to add a soaked sponge, but did not really say what to do if it's somewhat close to you're target RH% from the beginning.



#3 - Analog hygro that's actually somewhat close...


#4 - Some slight damage from shipping, think it's anything to be worried about?


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

As you can see I was going to post pictures, which really would have helped... Maybe someone with 30+ posts can post them for me if I send them the links via PM?


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

Sublime13 said:


> Hope someone sees this...Just got the hygroset ll digital, I have a calibrating kit, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to reset it. It's running 10% points over the targeted rate; I think because I used the knob (that barely works) too much when I first took it. So now I want to reset it and start it over, can't figure it out? I even took the battery out...still running really high.
> 
> I see three buttons - The red one up top to switch betwen Celsius and Fahrenheit, the crappy knob and the set button on the left side that locks in your adjustment. Thanks for any help!


1.Place the hygrometer in the Boveda Calibration kit or in a Ziplock with a salt sample.
2.After 24-36 hours read the hygrometer and determine the inaccuracy if any. For this example we will say it displays 70% and the test standard is 75%, this tells us the hygrometer is displaying 5% low.
3.Remove the hygrometer from the bag.
4.Turn the setting knob (the large round knob) one click for each percent off, in this case turn it 5 clicks clockwise. Very IMPORTANT, while turning the knob the display will NOT change in conjunction with the number of clicks. The display may move but that is just due to the hygrometer reading and adjusting for the room rh that you are in. Turning the adjustment knob will NOT affect the display reading.
5.After turning the adjustment knob press the reset button (the small recessed button on the front of the hygrometer). This resets the hygrometer for the inaccuracy that you have. Pressing this button will not make the display change.
6.Return the hygrometer to the Boveda Calibration kit or the ziplock with salt sample.
7.Let stand for 24-36 hours and check the accuracy of the hygrometer.
8.If it's still off, remove the battery from the unit - replace - then repeat the steps.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

So I got up this morning, roughly 10 hours after placing the calibrated hygro in the new humi, and it read 56%RH. So I just ended up putting my large 65% heartfelt bead tube in there, sprayed with distilled water. Hope this was the right thing to do...


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...you should be fine. I tell people all the time, these are cigars...not newborn babies...they'll be fine. 

I'm sure it will come up to 65% just fine. It's like watching water boil...but it will get there.


----------



## Gio (Nov 10, 2011)

You remind me of my self when I was setting up my first humidor, not too long ago... Just give it time, and do not check the RH every five minutes. I did that! 

Enjoy your new Humidor and the ones to come!

Gio


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like everything's settling in around 63-64%, just got my first little batch of cigars in, now have 19 in there lol.


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

I really wish I would of known about this site when I got my humidor! I am going to enjoy this place. Thanks to lostdog13 for bringing me in. Keep the posts coming


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's a couple updated pictures...


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry the attachment feature won't work for me either =/


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

Cobb said:


> Here's a couple updated pictures...
> 
> View attachment 37776
> View attachment 37775


Hit my 30 posts so pictures work now, the last update of the new humi, have another 30 or so sticks on the way still.


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

My suggestion is build a tupperdore for $20 dollars then go spend the other $40 on sticks.


----------

